
Show HN: A UX principle in every new tab via a Chrome extension - wgx
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ux-principles/lkocmoifkaklbogeeldjgbhengeokgki
======
darekkay
I like the "get occasional tips" idea and I've built an open-source service
around that [1]. I would love to include "UX principles" and "Dark patterns"
that you provide in your extensions. Let me know if you're interested in
collaborating.

[1] [https://tips.darekkay.com/](https://tips.darekkay.com/)

~~~
BrainyTab
Thanks Darek. I'll drop you a message.

------
BrainyTab
Love this.

